# Don Carlos: The "Frenchest" version



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Just curious, there are so many versions of the Don out there. I know the Domingo/Abaddo version is probably the best known of the French versions however I've read in the review that the singers do not sound as idiomatically French as one would like. I'm not, in this case, worried about four acts or five, or any of that.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I d like the Abbado but it has his weak moments, the Pappano recording lacks a great tenor and Elizabeth's aria at the end is cut.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

John Matheson's 1972 recording, available from both Opera Rara and Ponto. Philippe, Carlos, Rodrigue, Elisabeth and Eboli are all native French speakers (Québecois). Not a first-rate cast, but the most complete version.

The French version with the best singers is Pappano's 1996 production; it's a composite, rather than Verdi's original, and some passages have been cut, including the woodcutters' chorus at the start. On the other hand, it stars Alagna and Van Dam; the chorus is French; and it was performed at the Théâtre du Châtelet in Paris.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> I d like the Abbado but it has his weak moments, the Pappano recording lacks a great tenor and Elizabeth's aria at the end is cut.


The problem with the Abaddo version (which I have) is that it is a cast of non-French speakers. The Pappano gives pleasure to hear French sung in the manner born (mainly). Algana is not the greatest of tenors but he is never less than adequate.


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm afraid the biggest problem that I have with the Pappano is Van Dam. I don't think that even at his considerable best that his voice had the true bass depth and resonance for King Philip and in this recording, his voice sounds rather "dried out" to my ears. Otherwise I would put the Pappano above the Abbado. I haven't heard the Matheson though it is the most complete.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> John Matheson's 1972 recording, available from both Opera Rara and Ponto. Philippe, Carlos, Rodrigue, Elisabeth and Eboli are all native French speakers (Québecois). Not a first-rate cast, but the most complete version.
> 
> The French version with the best singers is Pappano's 1996 production; it's a composite, rather than Verdi's original, and some passages have been cut, including the woodcutters' chorus at the start. On the other hand, it stars Alagna and Van Dam; the chorus is French; and it was performed at the Théâtre du Châtelet in Paris.


I must be doing something wrong, can't find this one anywhere....
( in red)


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

I live Abbado. It's the most complete. The orchestral playing is well done, as well. Singing is ok.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't forget the Alagna/Mattila


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Don't forget the Alagna/Mattila


We didn't Nina, all of us find something good in that recording.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Don Carlo and Traviata are my favourite Verdi operas, Who is my favourite opera composer, but I feel embarrassed to say i've never listened to The french version of Don Carlo. I go for it. Pappano?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

lluissineu said:


> Don Carlo and Traviata are my favourite Verdi operas, Who is my favourite opera composer, but I feel embarrassed to say i've never listened to The french version of Don Carlo. I go for it. Pappano?


If you like watching DVD'S , the Pappano is on DVD also.
( reasonable price)


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

lluissineu said:


> Don Carlo and Traviata are my favourite Verdi operas, Who is my favourite opera composer, but I feel embarrassed to say i've never listened to The french version of Don Carlo. I go for it. Pappano?


If you want the version with the best singers, yes, probably. But as Simon mentioned you'll have to put up with several cuts. The most complete version is the Abbado. Really though, the singing isn't _bad _ on Abbado's. That's the one I would go with, at least initially, just so you can get the best idea of Verdi's original conception.


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I must be doing something wrong, can't find this one anywhere....
> ( in red)


I think this is the version you're looking for. Though judging by the asking price, it's a bit of a collectors item...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Verdi-Don-...88065360&sr=8-17&keywords=don+carlos+verdi+cd


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fat Bob said:


> I think this is the version you're looking for. Though judging by the asking price, it's a bit of a collectors item...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Verdi-Don-...88065360&sr=8-17&keywords=don+carlos+verdi+cd


Thank you very much, for that price I buy the Opera Rara one.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

OperaChic said:


> If you want the version with the best singers, yes, probably. But as Simon mentioned you'll have to put up with several cuts. The most complete version is the Abbado. Really though, the singing isn't _bad _ on Abbado's. That's the one I would go with, at least initially, just so you can get the best idea of Verdi's original conception.


I second this. The singing isn't bad on Abbado, and is quite enjoyable. I love that I can reprogram the tracks to get closer to what first premiered, do to the appendixes. It's quite enjoyable, although I do prefer the Italian version.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gellio said:


> I second this. The singing isn't bad on Abbado, and is quite enjoyable. I love that I can reprogram the tracks to get closer to what first premiered, do to the appendixes. It's quite enjoyable, although I do prefer the Italian version.


I am in on the Italian version, but that could be because I listen to that one the most.


----------

